# Do you need PCC if you study overseas and stay more than 12 months



## Innovation (Oct 31, 2012)

Friend's regarding do we need PCC , if you are student visa and live there for more than 12 months . I have read some where being student we don't need to present PCC . Correct me , and also provide correct information .


Thanks a lot


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

Innovation said:


> Friend's regarding do we need PCC , if you are student visa and live there for more than 12 months . I have read some where being student we don't need to present PCC . Correct me , and also provide correct information .
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot



Yes you require PCC even if you have lived in an other country on a student visa for more than 12 months.


----------



## gillofrompk (Apr 2, 2012)

definitely u require a PCC but in case of doubt just give a call to DIAC


----------



## Innovation (Oct 31, 2012)

but we have to only present when they ask , other wise we can submit 

home country PCC


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Innovation said:


> but we have to only present when they ask , other wise we can submit
> 
> home country PCC


You need to provide a PCC for each country that you have lived in for a period greater than 12 months in the last 10 years.

The requirements are published on DIAC's website and being proactive will also mean that you do not experience any unnecessary delays to your application whilst you await a PCC that you know that you have to provide in any case.


----------



## G D SINGH (Jul 9, 2013)

Maz25 said:


> You need to provide a PCC for each country that you have lived in for a period greater than 12 months in the last 10 years.
> 
> The requirements are published on DIAC's website and being proactive will also mean that you do not experience any unnecessary delays to your application whilst you await a PCC that you know that you have to provide in any case.


If the stay in a country is not in one single visit.. but in multiple visits (may be 5 visits in 2.5 years) and i crossed 365 days in total; do i still need to take pcc for such a country?


----------



## akhil mohandas (Apr 7, 2015)

@Maz25

I have a UK PCC dated 2013 but i never entered the country again. Would you be able to tell me if I need to get the PCC done again for subclass 189?


----------

